# September Weigh-In



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, well I went away for a few days and visited with a friend in Dayton Ohio, went to the KitchenAid factory (a ton of fun) went to the KitchenAid factory store (bought a Pro 5 Mixer for $130). I ate I drank and I was Merry and I gained only ONE POUND. I have already taken it back off and I am fitting in a 42 inch waist for the first time in YEARS and the pants are loose! Down from XXL to XL and the shirts are loose!

Walking every day, staying with the new life style, feeling GREAT.  No more of this---->


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations Spice, that's great! Keep it up!


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats spice!!! I bet you feel great and are so excited!  Aren't you glad you ate, drank and were merry on your trip?  Once you are in the habit of exercising and eating right, your body can bounce back realy quickly!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 17, 2005)

It looks like I am the only one posting here.  I had hoped that we could start another supportive thread like the old "Weigh In" thread.

In any case, I am now down 45 full pounds, dropped from a 45+ waist to a 42-
From XXL shirts to slightly under XL.

I still have 30 plus pounds to go.  Could use some support.  Would like to share some support

Where Are you All ????????????


----------



## Rob Babcock (Sep 18, 2005)

I think since it's the weekend, everyone is eating, drinking and being merry! For my part, I just got done with my 15 hour workday- tonite was "German Fest" downtown. The city closes off the streets of the Downtown areas and we have German music and food all nite. The kitchen I run set up two beer tents and a food tent where we did 2,000 brats, 12 x 5 gal pails of fried 'kraut and 350 lbs of hot potato salad (my own 'special recipe').  

Sadly, my low-carb diet took a beating today! I went about 12 hours into my shift before I realized I hadn't eaten. Since the actual kitchen was closed by the time I was done out front, I ended up eating a couple of 1/2 lb brats with the bun.  And washing 'em down with a couple brews, too.  Oh, well- I'll hit it again tomorrow.

Sorry to hijack your thread, Spicy- sounds like you're doing great. Along the lines of encouragement, I say "keep your eyes on the prize!" You've come a long way, and I doubt you'll let such hard-won gains go easily. That's a big motivator for me; having lost about 100 lbs, I really am hellbent not to gain that flab back again. That gets me over those long work weeks where I don't feel like working out after work.

Stick with it, Spice!  The weight you've already lost is proof positive that you can do it!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 18, 2005)

I am truely proud of you Spice.......keep up the good work.  And we all indulge at times and I don't think we should ever deprive ourselves.  
I'm on my own weight loss/exercise program right now.  I don't weigh myself though......only do that if I have to go to the doctor.  I use my closes as my guideline....when the jeans get a little snug I know I need to get busy.  I can tell what I'm doing is working my waist area has slimmed down and my clothes are fitting me really well.  I'd say I have probably 5 more pounds to go and still have a lot of toning to accomplish.  My goal is to be completely toned....arms, abs, thighs. calves......by the first of the year.
Good Luck!


----------

